# Northern Illinois People



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

For anyone that is interested in purchasing a snake, bird, or amphibian, OR like me, just likes to go look at all the hundreds of different species of reptiles then i HIGHLY suggest that you take a look at the "Lee Watson's Reptile Swap". I have been going for years now and it is where i stock up on all of my frozen rats and rabbits for my snakes. This place has many of the local big name reptile breeders at a very competitive price. Definitely worth looking at!!! One of my favorite times of the month. (note: This is in no way an advertisement, im not sure if im breaking any rules by posting this) I am just sharing my knowledge on an event that takes place in Northern Illinois!! I would check this place out for anything before any type of local pet store!

http://www.reptileswap.com/

AJ


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

it used to be 10 minutes from my house, about a year ago they had 3 frt's i bought 1 and my buddey bought 1, $250 a piece not bad, im sure not all the animals being sold were legal, but its overal a great place and the animals are in good health, and great price... it sux they closed their old location, now its like an hour from my house


----------

